# Heki roof lights



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I need to locate a spare part for a Heki roof light but am not sure which one we have. It is the rear roof light on a Bessacarr E530 about 2 year old. I think that it is a mini or a midi. It has a plastic opening bar.
Can anyone confirm what type we have? and how you make sure.

Thanks

Safariboy


----------



## emmitdb (Jul 29, 2008)

Greetings Safariboy,

Without sizes I cannot give a definitive answer BUT,
If the Heki has a diameter of 400mm (squared) and if it has a squared off U shaped handle with an oval locking point at the rear with a blackout blind and flyscreen (non sprung) it is identical to the Mini .
I have just replaced the three speed fan fitted to our 2007 Swift (same as Bessacar) caravan.
Regards


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you go here :- http://dometic.com/enuk/Europe/United-Kingdom/leisure-vehicles/Rooflights/
Then select each Heki light individually you will get all the dimensions of each one and be able to find out exactly and this cuts out the guessing, You will also be able to order the part you need.


----------

